# Car Died in the Middle of Trifecta Install



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey all,

I've submitted a ticket but until I get a response I thought I'd ask around. 

My car was 95% of the way through installing trifecta and all of a sudden it came up saying there was an error loading the flash and to try again in low speed mode. I have tried since then but no luck. My car will no longer start, and no matter what I have tried I keep getting a 'cannot connect to car' even though it is in fact in the on position.

So currently, I cannot connect to the car, in on it says to service traction control, and the starter won't well... Start.

Halp plz. 

EDIT: _I've included screenshots of the error message for reference._








Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is no problem. Here is what you do, reflash the stock tune. In the menu there is an option for low speed. Enable low speed then reflash stock tune. This will take about 20 minutes.

Make sure it all works and then try to flash the perf tune again.

Make sure you have the key turned only one click. If your gauges are turned on then you've turned it too far and will receive error messages on the DIC.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

If the car "won't connect" then turn the car off. Unplug your cable from the laptop and close EZ Flash. Make sure you have latest version of EZ Flash. Connect the cable to the OBD2 port and then turn your ignotion key one click.

Reset your laptop. When windows comes back, insert the cable into a DIFFERENT usb port and wait for the sound to indicate it was connected. It may need to install drivers again so just give it a second. Then start EZFlash. Go into the menus and use the Code Scanner so check for codes. This is only to make sure you have a connection.

Once you do, follow my previous instructions on the flash.

Make sure you turn off A/C, Fans, Stero, etc in the car. Make sure doors are closed.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

And if that doesn't work, do a force full flash on the stock tune and you should be ok. I only recommend you don't do this first because I have no done it and NO ONE has yet to tell me what it actually does. My concern is the flash count. 

Just don't let the laptop go to sleep. Move the mouse every 1 minute or so. Make sure it's plugged in too. I let my laptop turn the screen off and it killed my car. So scary when it happens the first time!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you so much, Titan! Unfortunately I had to go in to work, and no one could cover (sucks being a supervisor sometime), but when I get home tonight I'm definitely going to start and give it a retry - and I'm hoping you nailed it on the head. 

I really appreciate the quick response! A terrifying experience for sure. 

Fingers are crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> This is no problem. Here is what you do, reflash the stock tune. In the menu there is an option for low speed. Enable low speed then reflash stock tune. This will take about 20 minutes.
> 
> Make sure it all works and then try to flash the perf tune again.
> 
> Make sure you have the key turned only one click. If your gauges are turned on then you've turned it too far and will receive error messages on the DIC.





titan2782 said:


> If the car "won't connect" then turn the car off. Unplug your cable from the laptop and close EZ Flash. Make sure you have latest version of EZ Flash. Connect the cable to the OBD2 port and then turn your ignotion key one click.
> 
> Reset your laptop. When windows comes back, insert the cable into a DIFFERENT usb port and wait for the sound to indicate it was connected. It may need to install drivers again so just give it a second. Then start EZFlash. Go into the menus and use the Code Scanner so check for codes. This is only to make sure you have a connection.
> 
> ...





titan2782 said:


> And if that doesn't work, do a force full flash on the stock tune and you should be ok. I only recommend you don't do this first because I have no done it and NO ONE has yet to tell me what it actually does. My concern is the flash count.
> 
> Just don't let the laptop go to sleep. Move the mouse every 1 minute or so. Make sure it's plugged in too. I let my laptop turn the screen off and it killed my car. So scary when it happens the first time!


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

Very well put Titan. Excellent advice.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

What i always do to make sure i have connection, run the code scanner that will tell you if your connected. I had the similar experience waited till tune said installed but the car wouldnt turn on haha 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> What i always do to make sure i have connection, run the code scanner that will tell you if your connected. I had the similar experience waited till tune said installed but the car wouldnt turn on haha
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm really glad I'm not the only person who this has happened too. Luckily I was able to get tomorrow evening off from work so now I can spend some time trying to get it straightened out! Again, thanks Titan, not only were you quick to respond, but it was quite a detailed response at that.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only person who this has happened too. Luckily I was able to get tomorrow evening off from work so now I can spend some time trying to get it straightened out! Again, thanks Titan, not only were you quick to respond, but it was quite a detailed response at that.


My laptop turned off during a tune so I already know how to fix it  Let us know what happens.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only person who this has happened too. Luckily I was able to get tomorrow evening off from work so now I can spend some time trying to get it straightened out! Again, thanks Titan, not only were you quick to respond, but it was quite a detailed response at that.


Once your connected it takes 30 mins to retune...why take the evening off because tuned haha have fun with the tune low end power will be there now

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Alright guys. No luck. No matter what I've tried, it does NOT want to connect. Keep getting the same 'can not connect' error.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pull the battery cables and power cycle the car. i.e. pull the positive cable, then try to start the car for 20 seconds. hook up the batt cable again and give it a whirl. 

Try a different laptop. Try different USB ports. Try turning the car on (running) and then attempt a data log (I have to do it this way to get data logger to work). If that works, turn the car off using 1 single click and then try flashing again (stock). 

What version of EZ Flash are you using and what year is your car? Do you have push start?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Left the battery unhooked for 2 hours, power cycle (assumed I did it correctly as my keys were stuck in the ignition) and put it back in, tried doing bootcamp instead of parallels.

Light on the trifecta cable is a yellowy greeny, so I know it's connecting fine on the computer end.

I just keep getting this 'can't connect to car' Error. No matter which position my key is in, or what order I plug the cable in vs when I plug the key in.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

But I am using the latest version (10.5.45 I believe), and the Car is a 2012 LS AT, so no push button!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its so hard to explain,ive had this happen quite a few times,just keep unplugging the usb it should make a chime on your laptop.it will finally connect and install driver hardware wgich means it connects


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

No, do not use Parallels! Parallels is still a VM. Just borrow someone's win7 laptop or drag your desktop out there. If that doesn't work then I suggest you have a bad cable. Ask them to send you another one immediately and then you'll return your broken one.

The cable light will be on because it has power from USB but it doesn't mean it's connected and correctly operating.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Additionally, did you let Windows install the drivers or did you download them yourself?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> No, do not use Parallels! Parallels is still a VM. Just borrow someone's win7 laptop or drag your desktop out there. If that doesn't work then I suggest you have a bad cable. Ask them to send you another one immediately and then you'll return your broken one.
> 
> The cable light will be on because it has power from USB but it doesn't mean it's connected and correctly operating.


Well I've also used bootcamp so I do not believe it to be a VM issue. I've got a friend coming over with his laptop later so we can give that a shot. The only computers I own are macs sadly, last PC I bought was in 2005.. And I sold that a few years ago. 

The cable is red when I first plug it in, yellow when I open trifecta, and green/yellow in the OBDII port, which I can imagine it means its working properly.



titan2782 said:


> Additionally, did you let Windows install the drivers or did you download them yourself?


Downloaded and installed as per instructions but I bet it wouldn't hurt to uninstall and reinstall, but I can't tell which thing it is in the device manager




Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Well I've also used bootcamp so I do not believe it to be a VM issue. I've got a friend coming over with his laptop later so we can give that a shot. The only computers I own are macs sadly, last PC I bought was in 2005.. And I sold that a few years ago.
> 
> The cable is red when I first plug it in, yellow when I open trifecta, and green/yellow in the OBDII port, which I can imagine it means its working properly.
> 
> ...


Just plug it in to your friend's laptop (make sure he's online) and let window do the install. That's what I did (by mistake). Uninstalling the drivers doesn't really uninstall them. If that still doesn't work, then try to install the drivers like you did previously and try again.

If you friend's laptop doesn't work, you need a new cable. If a new cable doesn't work then I guess you will have to bite the bullet and take it in. Just play dumb!

Before you take it in though, call Trifecta and get help from them. 

Have you tried the force full flash yet? It may work even if it says it isn't connected.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Just plug it in to your friend's laptop (make sure he's online) and let window do the install. That's what I did (by mistake). Uninstalling the drivers doesn't really uninstall them. If that still doesn't work, then try to install the drivers like you did previously and try again.
> 
> If you friend's laptop doesn't work, you need a new cable. If a new cable doesn't work then I guess you will have to bite the bullet and take it in. Just play dumb!
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's just the laptop (even though bootcamp should be the same as a PC, it apparently is not).

I've eliminated that it's my OBDII port at least (I have the window fob controller), and that still worked when I plugged it back in. So I know the OBDII port and the connection is fine. It's just a matter of the laptop and the cable working. I still think the cable is fine, but we shall see when it gets in the actual PC laptop.

I tried the force full flash and it just gave me the same connection error and then closed.

But yeah, I really hope I don't have to take it in to the dealer! I mean my dealership is cool...but I've also never screwed up the car myself haha.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Hopefully it's just the laptop (even though bootcamp should be the same as a PC, it apparently is not).
> 
> I've eliminated that it's my OBDII port at least (I have the window fob controller), and that still worked when I plugged it back in. So I know the OBDII port and the connection is fine. It's just a matter of the laptop and the cable working. I still think the cable is fine, but we shall see when it gets in the actual PC laptop.
> 
> ...


Process of elimination. If this laptop doesn't work, it's the cable.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Process of elimination. If this laptop doesn't work, it's the cable.


So I just googled _Trifecta W38 _and saw that it's hapenned to a few people in the last year. So far the two cars I've read were a Cadillac CTS and a sonic.

What the owner of the sonic posted is exactly what I'm going through, so HOPEFULLY it's an EZFlash issue and not a cable issue.

W38 error after Trifecta tune - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> So I just googled _Trifecta W38 _and saw that it's hapenned to a few people in the last year. So far the two cars I've read were a Cadillac CTS and a sonic.
> 
> What the owner of the sonic posted is exactly what I'm going through, so HOPEFULLY it's an EZFlash issue and not a cable issue.
> 
> W38 error after Trifecta tune - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


Here, try this one https://www.dropbox.com/s/zqffrpuzrlor7ug/EZFlash.exe it's version I use. 1.5.30.0

Make sure you're running the app in admin mode too. Right click the file and select 'Run as admin'.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Titan. I'll give that one a try. I've tried my macbook in bootcamp, my friends Lenovo laptop running Windows 7, and that didn't work either.

Trifecta W38 Error

He had the same issue as well. His was the EZFlash, and the Sonic's ended up being the laptop... so we shall see.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay. Further update:

Cruzester tried to help me out but so far no luck, so he put me in touch with dsj on the phone about what we could try. He's the closest dealer to me - helps he has a cruze too!

Got a dell laptop to borrow. Freshly cleaned off, Windows 7 Professional etc.

Steps:

1) Downloaded Drivers, tune & EZFlash (Vince just update EZFlash to try and fix it but to no avail)
2) Installed Drivers as administrator
3) Opened EZFlash as administrator
4) Started to 'program' (by choosing the file)
5) Plugged in the USB and waited a few minutes after the 'ding' for the driver to install
6) Hit 'OK' after the driver was installed and the cable LED went from *RED* (While installing) to *GREEN* (After install)
7) Clicked 'Stock Engine Tune'
8) Was thoroughly denied by my car, creating a frustration and sadness that can only be described as separation anxiety.

I'm still receiving the 'not found' error. I'm going to try rebooting after I eat/try different usb ports/kick my car/etc etc.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a complete bummer Mahoney. I really hope you can get this figured out.

Have you tried disconnecting your battery for an hour? Not sure if it's been previous mentioned, but certainly worth a shot. Give the ECM a chance to reset itself.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did you try the EZ flash version I linked to? Did you send your tpl logs to Vince?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Did you try the EZ flash version I linked to? Did you send your tpl logs to Vince?


Yeah, tried both. It just looks like this car is SOL. Vince looked at them and said its a total fluke and this has only happened once before, but never to a cruze. Basically it's either I overnight it to Vince to fix (too late today) or I head into the dealer tomorrow to at least have the car drive able again.

Thanks so much for all the help though. If it had of been any other car I'm sure it would have been nailed on the head. 



OnlyTaurus said:


> This is a complete bummer Mahoney. I really hope you can get this figured out.
> 
> Have you tried disconnecting your battery for an hour? Not sure if it's been previous mentioned, but certainly worth a shot. Give the ECM a chance to reset itself.


Yeah, I left it from 8-10:30 this morning. Even powercycled it to try and force it to get going.


Basically what's happened is the ECM erased, and when trying to fill it back up, it just said 'no' and quit talking as Jerry put it.

An erased ECM is an unhappy ECM.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

So I'm out for getting the tune lol 


I hope it works out bro!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmm... I hope there's not some sort of 'lockout' in the ECM if failed alterations become 'detectable'...

Mahoney, is your dealer cool about modifications? If you think they'll be cool, maybe try explaining to them what happened and maybe they can just help you out with a new ECM.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just take a big ass magnet to the ECM and then tow the car in. Just shrug and play dumb.

Actually I have no idea if that would work. I doubt it. I'm freaking shocked and bummed that your ECM died. Can Vince reflash it if you ship it to him? I wouldn't want to take it in until I know I've done everything. This might void the warranty.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Yeah, tried both. It just looks like this car is SOL. Vince looked at them and said its a total fluke and this has only happened once before, but never to a cruze. Basically it's either I overnight it to Vince to fix (too late today) or I head into the dealer tomorrow to at least have the car drive able again.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help though. If it had of been any other car I'm sure it would have been nailed on the head.
> 
> ...


Well that's a bummer 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear.... and to make it even more rare - your one of the few with the LS 1.8 tune.

I would overnight it to Vince before getting dealership involved.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

As much as I'd love to overnight it to vince (and I appreciate Jerry & Vince for trying to set that up for me), I just can't afford not to have the car that long. I suppose I should have thought of that right away, but I need to get to work the rest of the week/too close to Christmas to rent a car on my pay.

But as far as I can tell, the ECM is unreadable even, so we'll see when the technicians look at it.. they might not even be able to reflash it themselves. OnlyTaurus, have you ever come across a similar scenario?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

So here's semi-related (paranoid) question, has anyone in Canada/Ontario successfully installed the tune on their Cruze? I ask because 1) I'm not sure if the Canadian Cruze is any different than the US & 2) I'm going to buy the tune in about a week and would like not to brick my ECM.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> So here's semi-related (paranoid) question, has anyone in Canada/Ontario successfully installed the tune on their Cruze? I ask because 1) I'm not sure if the Canadian Cruze is any different than the US & 2) I'm going to buy the tune in about a week and would like not to brick my ECM.


Great question. I was going to ask this myself, but last time I spoke to Vince about PCM's, I got a rude response saying they were all the same. I suspect they are different.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Great question. I was going to ask this myself, but last time I spoke to Vince about PCM's, I got a rude response saying they were all the same. I suspect they are different.


Well hopefully we can get a reply from someone with the tune in Canada or maybe get Jerry/Vince to clear this up. I really don't want to buy the tune if I know this is going to be an issue.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's the thing. I know a few people, but they all have the 1.4. If you search the 2012 vs the 2011 ECM, they're different prices (2011 being more expensive). I'm wondering if infact, it has to do with that. I know not many 1.8 guys have tried this, let alone AT. I know iKermit has, but I don't know anyone else with a 2012 1.8 AT. 

It may be something to do with us Canadians, as our models are slightly different.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine went in nice I got Canadian 2012 lt 1.4t didn't have any problems 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

It has nothing to do with the car being Canadian. I've gone from stock to tuned back to stock back to tuned again no problem.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> It has nothing to do with the car being Canadian. I've gone from stock to tuned back to stock back to tuned again no problem.


Good to know, forgive my paranoia.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

This was a one time fluke error, we've never had this before on a 1.8. I'm not sure if it was due to using parallels or just a pissed off ECM or what. But at any rate, what happened was the ECM said it was erased and ready to accept our data so we started sending it, then it just died on us and stopped responding. Not sure why. We think it may have falsely reported that it was done erasing so we sent the new blocks before it was ready and it erased the boot loader. Just in case, we've increased the wait time in ezflash that it waits before sending new blocks. But no one else should have this issue- it's an isolated incident to just this car so far.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This was a one time fluke error, we've never had this before on a 1.8. I'm not sure if it was due to using parallels or just a pissed off ECM or what. But at any rate, what happened was the ECM said it was erased and ready to accept our data so we started sending it, then it just died on us and stopped responding. Not sure why. We think it may have falsely reported that it was done erasing so we sent the new blocks before it was ready and it erased the boot loader. Just in case, we've increased the wait time in ezflash that it waits before sending new blocks. But no one else should have this issue- it's an isolated incident to just this car so far.


I was about to say something similar. If anyone is concerned about Trifecta - dont be. I just have had bad luck with my Cruze from the get go, but the amount of highly satisfied users here should help. I was concerned before getting it, but there's a pretty high satisfaction rate.

As Jerry said, it was a fluke. Yeah, it sucks, but do I want to try this again? You bet. 

Anyone who works in IT knows that sometimes something that has been working forever sometimes just...doesn't.

And I haven't stated this but Jerry has been communicating everything Vince and Him have discussed along the way. They've been VERY helpful through it, and as much as it sucks, I'm still a satisfied customer. I consider myself fairly cynical, so I think that says something.

Anyway, if you're on the border - do it! 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

After reading this I was sweating bullets the whole install 1)I did it in a hotel parking lot 150 miles away from home 2) I make my living off of travel. Luckily mine went through. Hope you get it fixed quick because it is completely worth it!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This was a one time fluke error, we've never had this before on a 1.8. I'm not sure if it was due to using parallels or just a pissed off ECM or what. But at any rate, what happened was the ECM said it was erased and ready to accept our data so we started sending it, then it just died on us and stopped responding. Not sure why. We think it may have falsely reported that it was done erasing so we sent the new blocks before it was ready and it erased the boot loader. Just in case, we've increased the wait time in ezflash that it waits before sending new blocks. But no one else should have this issue- it's an isolated incident to just this car so far.


Jerry, why did you break his car?! :icon_scratch:



> I did it in a hotel parking lot 150 miles away from home


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan - you have a future in political advertising


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I succesfully tuned my 1.8 AT with only an error in the end, but it still tuned it...somehow..

I just never datalogged and got it re-tuned... Keep us updated!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

So whatever happened totally left the computer unconnectable to.

So the reason's why I couldn't connect to the car were not due to laptop/cable - their technicians couldn't connect either.

Anyway, on the bright side, it's being replaced right now, and in the meantime I have an Impala. Won't have the cruze back until Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> So whatever happened totally left the computer unconnectable to.
> 
> So the reason's why I couldn't connect to the car were not due to laptop/cable - their technicians couldn't connect either.
> 
> Anyway, on the bright side, it's being replaced right now, and in the meantime I have an Impala. Won't have the cruze back until Monday/Tuesday.



Under warranty?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Under warranty?


That's my impression. They don't really know how it happened, but it sounds like it got overloaded



I have an interesting thought though. Anyone try this with a SSD/usb 3.0 laptop?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> That's my impression. They don't really know how it happened, but it sounds like it got overloaded


Did you tell them what you were doing?



> I have an interesting thought though. Anyone try this with a SSD/usb 3.0 laptop?


Flash speed will be exactly the same. Even still, USB 3 will down clock to USB 2.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Did you tell them what you were doing?


Not exactly. Thy know that I use that 



titan2782 said:


> Flash speed will be exactly the same. Even still, USB 3 will down clock to USB 2.


I'm not talking about flash speed though. I'm talking about how fast EZFlash is processing. Think about a java program, where you have a equation with a huge variable so that there is a bit of a pause. On a computer from 5 years ago, it may have been a 5 second pause, but with computers now, there would be almost no pause as the computer is processing it faster (I guess this would be more a processing question, although any communication bus speed/read/read speed will have some sort of play). I've also noted that although my 3 year old USB drive is for usb 2.0, it does work a little faster on usb 3.0. Bottlenecks somewhere.

My thoughts are that since netbooks aren't powerhouses, the program runs quite well on a netbook. When you get a computer that's meant to do a lot of processing (I use my mac to edit videos/high resolution photos for clients) then it can go faster.

I know it's not written in Java, but I think you get the gist of what I'm saying. I feel like the computer shouldn't have anything to do with it, but maybe?

The issue, as Jerry said, was that it tried to write before it was done erasing. Just a thought.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Having been through the code for ez flash, I can tell you it isn't processing anything. It's just communicating with the PCM. The cable communication is why it lags in additiona to their thread management techniques.

Disclaimer: I am only looking at a decompiled version which may not accurately represent the original code base, but a version in which the interpreter thinks is accurate based on the generated IL code.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

titan2782 said:


>


it was either that, or wait 2 weeks till im home again.


I used a USB 3 and SSD laptop with no issues


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> As much as I'd love to overnight it to vince (and I appreciate Jerry & Vince for trying to set that up for me), I just can't afford not to have the car that long. I suppose I should have thought of that right away, but I need to get to work the rest of the week/too close to Christmas to rent a car on my pay.
> 
> But as far as I can tell, the ECM is unreadable even, so we'll see when the technicians look at it.. they might not even be able to reflash it themselves. OnlyTaurus, have you ever come across a similar scenario?


Sorry for the delayed response Mahoney.

No, I have not. But I'm one of the techs that are cool with mods(look at my sig ). I would've just thrown a new ECM in for you, sounds like it's completely dead. S**t happens..

Regardless, I'm glad your techs are doing the same for you. Just make sure your battery is fully charged next time you program it! ccasion14: lol.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> it was either that, or wait 2 weeks till im home again.


Well you had no choice then! 

That's ok, I reflashed 10 minutes before I had to go somewhere important with my wife and the car died and took 45 minutes to get it back up. She was pissed. I recall her saying something like, "Next time you want to spend $400 to break you car, let me know and I'll do it for free".


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Sorry for the delayed response Mahoney.
> 
> No, I have not. But I'm one of the techs that are cool with mods(look at my sig ). I would've just thrown a new ECM in for you, sounds like it's completely dead. S**t happens..
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad your techs are doing the same for you. Just make sure your battery is fully charged next time you program it! ccasion14: lol.


No worries man!

Haha, it was charged! Everything was running smoothly until the end, but I think I'm going to see if Vince can redo the tune to eliminate anything that might be wrong with it.

But yeah, they couldn't read the ECM, so they've got the new one on order! When I go in next To pick it up, I'm going to see their thoughts on performance mods (most of what I have is visual).

I'm just glad I can drive again. 

On a side note, I see the techs come in sometimes to my work, so I might ask one of them 



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Well you had no choice then!
> 
> That's ok, I reflashed 10 minutes before I had to go somewhere important with my wife and the car died and took 45 minutes to get it back up. She was pissed. I recall her saying something like, "Next time you want to spend $400 to break you car, let me know and I'll do it for free".


My wife agrees. :signs015:


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Well you had no choice then!
> 
> That's ok, I reflashed 10 minutes before I had to go somewhere important with my wife and the car died and took 45 minutes to get it back up. She was pissed. I recall her saying something like, "Next time you want to spend $400 to break you car, let me know and I'll do it for free".


Yeah, I got a bit of a lecture from my girl - I think it's because I then had to borrow her/her car haha.

Her dad asked what happened... that was fun. He's an OPP officer (similar to a state trooper, but less big green hat).. so he 'jokingly' grilled me about needing more power. I feel like there was probably an undertone of truth to what he was saying haha.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Alright! So the Cruze is back and in working order. They replaced the ECM as they were 'unable to connect to it', whether that means it was bricked or shorted - it has since been replaced. The dealership also replaced the coolant hose, and did some more sealing and now my coolant smell has disappeared (hopefully when I get in the car tomorrow it stays the same - it's usually only noticeable when it sits in the garage overnight). I want to try giving the tune another go, but I'm concerned if it will kill my car again. 

I can't really be without the car for a week again until at least after Christmas. Hmm.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Can somebody point me to a thread on how to get started on this tune?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

4SidedDie said:


> Can somebody point me to a thread on how to get started on this tune?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Step 1 - Order from Bad News Racing or some other vendor
Step 2 - Install using EZ Flash

Try this one http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtse...e-app.html#post149546&ref=&ss=2881j1213045j15


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Alright! So the Cruze is back and in working order. They replaced the ECM as they were 'unable to connect to it', whether that means it was bricked or shorted - it has since been replaced. The dealership also replaced the coolant hose, and did some more sealing and now my coolant smell has disappeared (hopefully when I get in the car tomorrow it stays the same - it's usually only noticeable when it sits in the garage overnight). I want to try giving the tune another go, but I'm concerned if it will kill my car again.
> 
> I can't really be without the car for a week again until at least after Christmas. Hmm.


Glad to hear your Cruze is back up and running man.

I'd give the tune another shot, you just had a bad ECM. It happens. Highly doubtful it will do that to you again.

Regardless, post your results!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

4SidedDie said:


> Can somebody point me to a thread on how to get started on this tune?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Trifecta Tune How To Guide - YouTube


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Glad to hear your Cruze is back up and running man.
> 
> I'd give the tune another shot, you just had a bad ECM. It happens. Highly doubtful it will do that to you again.
> 
> Regardless, post your results!


Thanks man! That's a little more reassuring/I forgot that a new ECM may work. Just have to burn through the gas I have currently so I can put some 91 in it.


----------

